
Show HN: Study of British place names: locations and frequencies of n-grams - DJohnBenton
https://github.com/DanielJohnBenton/TownsAndVillages#contents
======
DJohnBenton
Interested to know what folks think - if there are any obvious mistakes, if
you have any requests for strings to map, or any cool ideas we could try with
the data.

------
charlieegan3
This would be awesome as an interactive map - mousing over the places would be
interesting.

~~~
DJohnBenton
Wow that's a pretty good idea - I'll see if I can find a way to make this. I
think I'd need some kind of map API that lets me plot coordinates and define
mouse-over text for each pin.

~~~
charlieegan3
You can likely base a map on this:
[http://bl.ocks.org/michellechandra/0b2ce4923dc9b5809922](http://bl.ocks.org/michellechandra/0b2ce4923dc9b5809922)
\- the UK GeoJSON data is here: [https://github.com/martinjc/UK-
GeoJSON](https://github.com/martinjc/UK-GeoJSON)

~~~
DJohnBenton
Interesting. It looks like I can use d3-geo to get a map of the world and then
clip it down from there. I'll have a play with it after work.

